# TNT-french bread appy



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2007)

My kids love to come early on sunday and we all sit around, yak and enjoy some goodies. I haven't done this this last month and since I'm feeling darn good today, I'm getting things ready so I can whip this up tomorrow and surprise them.
I'll cut a loaf of french bread in half the long way and make a trench by removing some of the soft insides.In a F/P I plan to mix up into a paste about 8 oz. of sharp cheddar, grated, 1 Tab. softened butter, then I'm going spread this in the trench. I have 6oz. of crab meat and will moisten with a little mayo and spread that over the cheese.Place bread on cookie sheet and bake about 20 min or til bubbly,remove sprinkle top with finely chopped green onion and parsley,  cut and serve nice and hot with a nice white wine or proseco..Can't wait to see the look on my kids face tomorrow

kadesma


----------



## callie (Oct 27, 2007)

sounds _yummy_ - but being with YOU will be the BEST!!  enjoy...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm so glad you're feeling better!!!!


----------



## QSis (Oct 28, 2007)

Kadesma, I do believe you are the QUEEN of Lunches!  

Your family is very lucky to have you!  

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

QSis said:


> Kadesma, I do believe you are the QUEEN of Lunches!
> 
> Your family is very lucky to have you!
> 
> Lee


Thank you Lee, what a nice thing for you to say..I do love to cook and so enjoy treating my family and friends..It just keeps me going.
kads


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

callie said:


> sounds _yummy_ - but being with YOU will be the BEST!!  enjoy...


Thanks Callie,
you sure know how to make me smile
kads


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

pdswife said:


> I'm so glad you're feeling better!!!!


Thanks Pds,
I fell much much better...
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Oct 28, 2007)

Yum, that sounds good.
I had a similar appetizer tonight.  French bread with an alfredo sauce spread on it, topped with mushrooms and artichoke hearts, then mozz and baked.  It was tasty.  Would have been much better with crab meat too.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 28, 2007)

Kadesma, you are something special. I love hearing about families who are as close as yours is. Have a great time with them.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

corazon said:


> Yum, that sounds good.
> I had a similar appetizer tonight.  French bread with an alfredo sauce spread on it, topped with mushrooms and artichoke hearts, then mozz and baked.  It was tasty.  Would have been much better with crab meat too.


Cora, your appy sounds great, I'll have to try making one like that for us one of these days.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> Kadesma, you are something special. I love hearing about families who are as close as yours is. Have a great time with them.


Lynda, 
Thank you..What a sweet thing to say. I too, love hearing about others families, it just seem to make things warmer and nicer. Our family is the most special thing in our lives and being able to love and be with them a special gift.
kads


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

Miss CJ...This sounds so good, just as you described! It also got my creative juices flowing to think about what other version of this could I do!! First time will be your recipe, then their is no telling what I may conjure up!!

Thanks for the recipe.......

Take Care & Stay Sweet!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss CJ...This sounds so good, just as you described! It also got my creative juices flowing to think about what other version of this could I do!! First time will be your recipe, then their is no telling what I may conjure up!!
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.......
> 
> Take Care & Stay Sweet!!


I will try, to stay sweet And now I will look forward to what you will conjur up..If it's anything like the sauce for the shrimp salad, it will be a winner keeper...
kads


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank goodness you are well enough to be with your family!!!...You are the sweetest thing that can happen to them!!!!!....Stay well.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

ella/TO said:


> Thank goodness you are well enough to be with your family!!!...You are the sweetest thing that can happen to them!!!!!....Stay well.


Thank you Ella,
I feel better each day and I have really learned to enjoy the day before me.I plan to take good care of myself, no more hospitals for me if at all possible.

kades


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow that sounds so yummy CJ, a must try, and so happy you are feeling so much better.  Don't know about the look on your kids faces - but I have drool on mine!  Have a great family day, you are so loved.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Barb,
I'm looking forward to everyone being here..It's such a delight to feel good and enjoy doing the things I love..Have a wonderful sunday and dinner and I'll be thinking of you.
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Oct 28, 2007)

So good to see you back in the kitchen, feeling better, and your enthusiasm.  Have a great dinner.


----------



## corazon (Oct 28, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Cora, your appy sounds great, I'll have to try making one like that for us one of these days.
> kadesma


It was tasty and I wish I could take credit for it but it was at a restaurant.  Still, it would be easy to duplicate and perfect just the way you like it.  

Enjoy your day kadesma!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 2, 2007)

Kadesma, that sounds like a great late night supper.  Thank you!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> Kadesma, that sounds like a great late night supper.  Thank you!


Thanks Loprraine,
This is a family favorite..I am wanting to try  some other combinations and see how they are.

kadesma


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Nov 2, 2007)

kadesma said:


> My kids love to come early on sunday and we all sit around, yak and enjoy some goodies. I haven't done this this last month and since I'm feeling darn good today, I'm getting things ready so I can whip this up tomorrow and surprise them.
> I'll cut a loaf of french bread in half the long way and make a trench by removing some of the soft insides.In a F/P I plan to mix up into a paste about 8 oz. of sharp cheddar, grated, 1 Tab. softened butter, then I'm going spread this in the trench. I have 6oz. of crab meat and will moisten with a little mayo and spread that over the cheese.Place bread on cookie sheet and bake about 20 min or til bubbly,remove sprinkle top with finely chopped green onion and parsley,  cut and serve nice and hot with a nice white wine or proseco..Can't wait to see the look on my kids face tomorrow
> 
> kadesma



Wow this sounds great!


----------

